# Desperate for Homes in PA



## rinarat (May 16, 2012)

A few months ago I moved and had to leave my rats with my mom. My mom has been caring for them since then, but it's become financially and emotionally overwhelming. If the rats aren't gone within the month, my mom says they're going (as in for snake food at the pet store) and since I don't live with her and can't move and take mine for another 6 months, I don't have much say. I've tried to contact rescues, but they have no room. I have also tried on goosemoose. No one around here seems to want any rats.

Shiva (11 months) - a black hood. She loves people and rats.

Tenette & Cathy (15 months) - friendly black hoods, sisters. Cathy's more outgoing.

Nala & Jasmine (15 months) - Nala is a brown agouti and Jasmine is a black berk; Nala isn't good with people and takes a lot to warm up to you. Jasmine has a tooth issue and needs to get her bottom teeth trimmed about once a month.

Evenstar (16 months) - blue hooded dumbo; had surgery for a mammary tumor and was spayed. She likes to be in charge but she's sweet with people.

Petra (18 months) & Eilonwy (about 2 1/2) - PEW and a black cap with a blaze; I got these girls when they were older and neither is very outgoing. Both of them can get nippy when startled, but they are sweet when they feel safe with you. They'd do well somewhere they get lots of one-on-one time. 

Boys:


Ender (18 months) - a PEW. He's shy but lovey.

Graff (21 months) - a petite black hooded dumbo. He can be a trouble-maker; he loves attention.

Dustfinger (21 months) - he's white with a light stripe on his nose. He used to be a champagne hood but the color faded away. I got him full-grown as well; he's very anti-social but he's not poorly-behaved. Again, I think he'd do better with someone who has more time. Oh, he does have pink eyes.

I have pics of some of them:

Shiva
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...35286359.46203.100000959710115&type=3&theater
Tenette
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...35286359.46203.100000959710115&type=3&theater
Jasmine
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...35286359.46203.100000959710115&type=3&theater
Evenstar
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=180896748618981&set=a.180889635286359.46203.100000959710115&type=3&theater

Eilonwy
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...35286359.46203.100000959710115&type=3&theater
Kapu (in the front with his head out)
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...35286359.46203.100000959710115&type=3&theater
Dustfinger
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...35286359.46203.100000959710115&type=3&theater


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Where in PA?


----------



## rinarat (May 16, 2012)

Williamsport


----------

